# Hifonics amp help.



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

I could not find what this means but the amp powers on(the hifonics symbol lights up). But both the red light(protect light) and green light(power) flash back and forth..What does that combonation mean? Thanks. by the way, the amp was working before and just started doing this randomly.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Its cycling on and off, unless its still having steady output (working properly) then I would check the owners manual to see if its a service code or stuck on protect.


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well i couldn't find a manual for this exact amp so i just went with the one for the newer brutus amps which im guessing is pretty close or the same. Anyways the only thing it says is if its stuck in what they call diagnostic mode is to put a jumper wire from the +12V to the ground on the amp and that should discharge the capacitors and reset the card inside the amp. None of that worked so im guessing the amp is no good..?


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres a video.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If you have a dmm available then I would check for dc on the speaker terminals. If it has any it is triggering the protection circuit and that's probably why its cycling on and off (it might not be cycling on and off, you would have verify that it is by checking the rail voltage on transformer....there are other ways but this would be a quick and easy way). 


I hope you didn't pay anything near the price on the amplifier's tag. That is no where near the retail price (which is "over" priced for certain purposes).


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

No i get nothing on the speaker terminals(105.6 on the power & ground if that means anything..). I called hifonics yesterday, they said if its not due to a bad ground(which its not) then it probably needs to be serviced.

No lol the amp was purchased like 5-6 years ago when this line first came out. It was actually my cousins, i think he said he paid like 4-500 for it. He had it sitting for like 2 years so i told him to let me use it.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Your looking for DC voltage on the speaker terminals. How do you get 105.6 on the power terminals? Is this resistance or voltage (if voltage I sure hope is a typo, lol and meant 10.56vdc).


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

actually .023, i had it on mv lol..But yeah nothing on the speaker terminals..Now im just debating if its worth getting fixxed or just buying a new one. I want to do whatevers cheaper which im guessing would be to get it fixxed. That audioclinic site said 45-$75 for labor plus parts, dunno how much parts average and me shipping the amp to them so im guessing somewhere around $150, i can buy a new one for $250. But every dollar saved is good for me, lol. But then again i dont want to get it repaired and have it break a few months down the road again..You know anywhere i can read some reviews on taht place or have you had any experience?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

It wont be much in parts, its labor your paying for. Unless you have to replace all the transistors on both the power supply and output then yes the parts price could add up.

Without model I could exactly tell you what to expect to pay (everyone charges different). But average is 75-125 for these Hifonics amps, it would really depend on the model to see if its worth repairing or replacing.


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

Its a brutus bxi2006d.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

It might be worth repairing depending how much you paid for it in the first place, if it was a gift then repairing it would be a no brainer.

Now have you removed the speaker/subs from the amplifier and verified that the problem continues. I would remove the speakers and check the wiring (your final load cannot be below 1ohm otherwise it could trigger the protection circuit), next remove the rca's...if the amplifier still flashes then it will need to be serviced/repaired.


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah i did all that. I took it to a shop and they hooked it up to and it did the same thing. In that video i had it hooked up in my house with just power, ground and remote wires.

I didn't pay anything for it, it is my cousins who let me use it. So i have to either get it fixxed or buy a new one. So im just wondering is it worth paying lets say around $125 to get it fixxed or pay $250 for a brand new one with 2 year warranty and all that. My two main concerns are.

A-Is it really a fix or like a repair where eventually it will break from the same problem again.

B-Wait time. i dont want to wait more than a couple weeks to get it fixxed.

So with that being said i would liek to take the cheapest route but with those concerns is it better to just buy a new one?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, buy a new one. Am interested in buying cheap non working amplifiers. Pm me a price and i might buy it, that money can go towards a new amp.


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

I dunno maybe. I might just keep it and get it fixxed down the road sometime just to have a spare amp.


----------



## tmorales509 (Sep 30, 2008)

Once more question before i go . There are two amps i was looking at, i wanna know whats the difference besides the price. 

1-Hifonics BRX1600.1D, 1600 watts, $240.
2-Hifonics ZRX1500.1D, 1500 watts, $150..


Besides the 100 watt power difference, why is one so much cheaper. Is the zeus line just a cheap line for hifonics? Will i really notice alot better sound for paying for the brutus line?

P.S. He doesn't a think about car audio so he wont know the small difference in power from his 2000 watt brutus, lol.  . Or actually i will probably just buy this one for me and get his fixxed in a month or two, he probably wont ever ask for it back anyway, ive had it for over a year, lol.


----------

